# Santa Fe 3751 Storms out of Fullerton



## HybridHobby (Dec 30, 2016)

Hope you all enjoy, video was taken Sunday 5/7 as Santa Fe 3751 departed Fullerton en route to L.A. Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems I have a computer problem.I can't see any video...all I have is a black rectangle.Second time it happens since yesterday...any body have an idea.I'm no computer guy.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brakeman Jake said:


> It seems I have a computer problem.I can't see any video...all I have is a black rectangle.Second time it happens since yesterday...any body have an idea.I'm no computer guy.


You may need to update your Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That was Great! Thanks for the Show!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Jake, I have the same thing you do. Just a black box.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They must have thought it needed a load, they make it drag along two diesel locomotives!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Jake, I changed browser and it works fine.

Jees, you would think they would at least put the steam on point.


----------

